# Getting acoustic guitar parts in Canada...



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to upgrade some of the parts of my Taylor and I was 

wondering where I could get some of those higher end parts.

I'm looking for nice bone saddles and nuts..also some of John Pearse 

bridge pins... I went to my local music store and L&M but they 

only had those plastic pins, saddles and nuts.

I can find all of those from elderly but it takes about 2 weeks and the 

shipping costs too much...

I'd like to make a purchase within the border so I was wondering if anyone 

here can help me out. I'm in southern ontario. Is there any shop that

sells John pearse stuffs and other acoustic parts?

Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

can't help you with the bridge pins but david at www.timelessinstruments.com 
sells bone nut and saddles. hes in saskatchewan and sends canada post so its cheap


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is another Canadian source-though I have not used him yet

http://www.thestringman.com/


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I gave up looking for Canadian sources and just buy from Stewart McDonald in the states.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> I gave up looking for Canadian sources and just buy from Stewart McDonald in the states.


Ditto, unless it's something I can make for myself, or have builder friends who can provide it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I keep a few things around for my own service requirements, but I generally suggest that folks order directly from Stew Mac or LMI in the US. Stew Mac shipping can be a tad expensive but there aren't many choices. Most L&M locations are a waste of time for serious acoustic players. You'll have to do your research on the net. This forum and the Unofficial Martin Forum is a good one, as is the Flatpick list. Greven for pick-gards, Stew-mac for Waverly tuners, Stew-Mac or LMI for bone or fossil ivory nuts, pins, saddles, etc.

have fun.


----------

